# Looking for Gay/Bi Guys to (Literate) Long Term (E)RP With



## Aura330 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello everyone! I’m Aura330, and I’m a bit new to the furry community. I’ve been considering myself a furry on and off for about a year now, with a LOT of that time being considered “off”, but I’m slowly becoming less worried about what other people think, and so I’ve become a lot more accepting of it in myself, and really enjoying being a furry now. I’ve done a whole lot of RP however, and have started getting really into it now. So now, I’m looking for some roleplay partners who would be interested in a long term romantic roleplay, one that’s almost more like a story than just a quick roleplay. I’m hoping to find characters for some or all of my characters to date and have as almost “official” boyfriends, although it doesn’t have to be “official” if you don’t want it to be. Since I want something more long term for a roleplay, I’d appreciate someone who sends more than just “yiff s u” as their turn. Ideally I’d like someone who writes at least a few sentences each time, and I love writing full paragraphs, however I’ve found that sometimes it’s better if they’re just a few sentences, as it can be hard to respond back and forth with longer paragraphs. I am a gay man so I would prefer gay or bi men to roleplay with, although I’m not going to say no to a roleplay with anyone who doesn’t identify as male, just as long as their roleplay character is male. I feel bad saying that but it’s hard for me to romantically roleplay with female characters because of my sexuality. 

I figured I would compile a list of things I’m looking for in a roleplay partner, so here we go:
-Preferably someone who writes actual sentences, preferably pretty descriptive, but I think sometimes it can be hard to react to each other when you write full paragraphs, so I don’t need anything too big. 
-Roleplay partner should be playing as a man who is into other men in some way, because I am gay and would prefer romantic roleplay. 
-I would also prefer someone who is okay with NSFW roleplay, but we can’t talk about that here.
-I prefer someone who has at least one sona that they themselves made, as I don’t particularly enjoy when people steal sonas for roleplay. There are exceptions to this, like if you use someone else’s artwork as just a reference or placeholder, but I prefer more unique and personal characters. 
-On the topic of sonas, I prefer that you allow me to use my own sonas rather then sending me sonas that you want me to use. I have had a few people refuse to allow me to use my own sonas, and it was hard to roleplay since I had to come up with an entire personality on the spot.
-I also prefer people who can just go with the flow, or who will let me know if they had something else in mind for the direction of the roleplay. I’m open to anything really, but I’d rather not make anyone mad because I go a different route than they would’ve liked.
-I also prefer people who have at least decent grammar and decent spelling, and use minimal “text lingo” so to speak.
-After that all I ask is that you’re respectful and kind and we should be great roleplay partners! 

That being said, I really look forward to finding some new roleplay partners, and possibly new friends! I probably sounded rude listing what I am looking for in a roleplay partner but I promise I’m not scary, so please don’t be shy! If you’d like you can message me on here (FA) or you can message me on discord! 

My discord is Aura330#9125


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 16, 2020)

I'll add you on Discord!


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 17, 2020)

That sounds especially delightful!  I suppose I need to go and eat a repository of data on How to Discord™


----------



## Aura330 (Apr 17, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> I'll add you on Discord!


Awesome, thank you so much! uwu


----------



## Aura330 (Apr 17, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> That sounds especially delightful!  I suppose I need to go and eat a repository of data on How to Discord™


Haha, I suppose you do! I hope we can roleplay in the future!


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 17, 2020)

Aura128 said:


> Haha, I suppose you do! I hope we can roleplay in the future!



application devoured successfully. 

request sent ^^


----------



## AbstractReptile (Apr 17, 2020)

I might be interested, so long as it's SFW.


----------



## Aura330 (Apr 17, 2020)

AbstractReptile said:


> I might be interested, so long as it's SFW.


We can do SFW if you want yeah, no problem!


----------



## AbstractReptile (Apr 17, 2020)

What did you have in mind? Feel free to pm me your ideas.


----------



## im blue (Apr 20, 2020)

i was this post the other day and was a bit hesitant to ask (because really by nature, peeps tend to be picky and all that and I figured I probably wouldn’t be worth the time). but are you still open perhaps? this sounds like it could be pretty fun really, wasn’t sure if you were closed or not.

If you are, that’s chill. was just curious.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2020)

<_scans the list and recalls our RP chat_> Sounds like we mesh really well in styles then! <_the cat giggles and boops you on the nose playfully> _


----------



## Farlux (May 2, 2020)

Sent you a friend request on discord!  I'm definitely interested in something


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

All of this seems enticing, though I may not have Discord in my possession. Could we work things out?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 6, 2020)

Heya, I'm defs interested so I'll send you a friend request on Discord!


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 20, 2021)

My Discord

jules#1542


----------



## KohleCoke (Aug 1, 2021)

Haiiiiiiii


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 1, 2021)

RykerTheRacc said:


> Haiiiiiiii


I don't know if you meant to send that to me but hello


----------



## KohleCoke (Aug 1, 2021)

Julesfuller said:


> I don't know if you meant to send that to me but hello


Hai Aura's just an old friend of mine so I was saying hai to him. But haiiiiiiiiiiiiii anyways!


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 1, 2021)

RykerTheRacc said:


> Hai Aura's just an old friend of mine so I was saying hai to him. But haiiiiiiiiiiiiii anyways!


I see I wonder why I got an email about it that's weird oh well guess I'll continue being bored


----------

